# Seiko Rn 2nd Gen Non-luminous Version



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Why the hell do these things come up for sale when you're already over committed?

Item number: 130195490647

Never actually seen one of the non-lume versions for sale before.

I've just bought a Sinn 656 (which should hopefully arrive tomorrow) and then today I saw this.























Damn......

Mind you Â£325 is a lot of money for what is (minus the mil markings) a watch that would probably sell for about Â£50-Â£75!!!!!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'In tip top condition as _*can be seen from the photos*_'.

The seller's got a sense of humour


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

dapper said:


> 'In tip top condition as _*can be seen from the photos*_'.
> 
> The seller's got a sense of humour


Decent enough picture of the back - I always get itchy feet when you see a "long shot/no detail". Also when you see a blurred picture - I normally look at other stuff that the buyer has sold to see what quality previous pics are - if they are normally sharp & clear then a blurred pic implies they are trying to disguise something. And then there's the imortal "my camera is playing up/sorry for the quality of the pictures/etc".

I'm sure this'll still sell for the BIN price though.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Rare piece that. What's the history of the non-luminous ones? Was it to do with interference to the navigation systems or something like that?


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

andytyc said:


> Rare piece that. What's the history of the non-luminous ones? Was it to do with interference to the navigation systems or something like that?


"There is a second version of the Gen 2 watch with non-luminous dial and hands. This version was purchased for the Royal Navy, and according to Seiko UK Ltd, primarily for crew on HM nuclear submarines. Presumably it could also be used in any environment where luminous material might interfere with sensitive military equipment. Apart from the lack of luminous material, the watch is identical to that described above, except that the NSN in the case back is different. NATO Stock Number (NSN) should be 6645-99-720-8727. This is because of the non-luminous dial and hands."


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

philjopa said:


> I'm sure this'll still sell for the BIN price though.


You're right! Someone bought it this morning. They must have better eyesight than me - I could barely tell it was a Seiko from the photo.


----------

